# خواطرى : ارحمنى يا اللة



## asmicheal (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*المزمور الحادي والخمسون (المزمور الخمسون)* 
1 *لإمام المغنين. مزمور لداود عندما جاء إليه ناثان النبي بعد ما دخل إلى بثشبع *
*ارحمني يا الله حسب رحمتك. حسب كثرة رأفتك امح معاصي *

*ارحمنى يا اللة *
*ارحمنى من نفسى قبل ان ترحمنى من مضايقات من حولى *
*ارحمنى من ذاتى واخطاء وضعف بشريتى *
*ارحمنى من كل ما يبعدنى عنك *
*ويشوش نقاء وجودك فيا *
*ارحمنى من كل من لا يرحمنى *
*لان وحدك الرحمة بعينها *
*ارحمنى لانة لا يوجد من يرحمنى سواك *
*ولا يهمنى ان يرحمنى سواك *
*رحمتك تطيب قلبى وتشفى كل جروحى وتمسح كافة دموعى *
*ارحمنى اذ رحمتك حلوة لنفسى *
*اذ رحمتك ترفعنى وتسموبى فوق كافة الامور *
*ارحمنى لان العالم والخطية والشيطان فى منتهى القسوة *
*وليس لى ملجا اخر سواك *
*اتجة الية من كل ما يقسو عليا ويؤذينى *
*ارحمنى يا رب وسامحنى *
*لانك وحدك من تملك منح الرحمة الصادقة النقية *
*ارحمنى يا اللة كعظيم رحمتك *

*وليس كطلبى او حتى توبتى او حتى اشتياقى او حتى ضعفى وخطيتى *
*انما ارحمنى كرحمتك *
*كما ترى انت الهى لك كل المجد برحمتك*
*ارحمنى يا اللة *
*ليس لانال فقط مغفرة *
*انما لانى لا اطيق ان تفصلنى الخطية عنك *
*ان لا تعود تكلمنى واكلمك *
*اشعر بكل ما تبثنى من معونة وقوة *
*ان يفارقنى رؤية وجهك ووقفتى امامك لتخترقنى بنور روحك القدوس *
*لتنقى شوائبى وتغطينى نعمتك لاستطيع ان اكلمك واسمعك واستمتع بمعيتك *

*اعمل يا رب فى ما تشاء *
*سواء استعملت مشرط الجراح وادميت نفسى بتاديبك *
*او فتحت احضانك لى واستقبلت كل دموعى وضيقى والمى واخجلتنى بعظيم رحمتك *

*كما الفطيم من اللبن انظرك *
*كما الامة الى يد سيدتها اترجاك *

*فليس لى فى كل ما لى سواك انت سيدى *

*من فضلك يا رب ارحمنى كما تبغى بطريقتك وليس حتى حسب سؤل قلبى *
*فى الوقت الذى تراة *
*بالطريقة التى تناسبك *
*انا ما انا يا رب *
*انا تراب ورماد يا سيدى الرب *

*تعال يا رب *
*وعد*
*وانظر وتعهدنى من جديد*

*لانى منك خرجت *
*واليك اعود لاحتمى فيك *
*فارحمنى يا اللة كعظيم رحمتك *

*ومثل كثرة رافتك امحو اثمى *

*امحو اثمى يا رب لاتعود تذكرة *
*اذ لن احتمل ان اذكر كيف المتك باخطائى *
*لن احتمل ان اراك تتالم من جديد بسبب اخطائى *
*امحو يا رب اثمى *
*ولا تعود تذكرة *
*لاعود اليك بغير تذكار للشر الملبس الموت *




*للتامل بقية *

​:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (1 نوفمبر 2009)

2 *اغسلني كثيرا من إثمي، ومن خطيتي طهرني *

*نعم يارب اغسلنى بروحك القدوس *
*ربما ارادتى ضعيفة *
*وجسدى متعب ولا يسعفنى *
*قم انت يا اللة بكل العمل *
*انا اتيت اليك *
*وانت اعمل فى وبى ما تشاء *

*اغسلنى كثيرا *
*نقينى بالكامل *
*ولا تدع الهى اى تذكار للشر *
*محفورا فيا *
*رمم يا الهى كل ما نقض فيا *
*انت الالة الحنون الذى فتيلة مدخنة لا يطفىء *
*وقصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف *


*طهرنى قدسنى خصصنى بالكامل لك *
*اامن عملك فيا *
*احرس بنفسك يا الهى مغاليق ابوابى *
*وعلى اسوارى الداخلية لئلا تخترقنى اية خطية *

*كمل عملك فيا *

*اغسلني كثيرا من إثمي، ومن خطيتي طهرني *






*للتامل بقية *

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (1 نوفمبر 2009)

3 *لأني عارف بمعاصي، وخطيتي أمامي دائما *

*لانى عارف باثمى *
*بخطئى *
*بضعف بشريتى *
*وخطيئتى تؤرقنى فى كل حين *
*لانك الهى الة سلام *
*وكل خطية انما هى تشويش وضيق واختناق لروحك فيا *

*انا عارفة كم تقلقك اى خطية يا الهى يا اصل كل طهارة ونقاء *
*وكم رائحة الخنازير تفوح من كل خطية *
*لا انسى ابدا كيف تؤلمك يا رب *
*لا تتركنى يا رب *
*ولا تفارق روحك نفسى فاشبة الهابطين الى الجب *
*انت كل حلاوتى وبدونك يا رب لا حلو فى حياتى كلها *
*لاتمل يا رب من مراقبتى محاسبتى بل ومعاقبتى *
*انما لا تفارقنى *
*او تتركنى حتى لحريتى واختياراتى *
*لانك تعرف وحدك تعرف *
*انة لا راحة لى الا فيك *
*انت استقرار افكارى *
*وهدوء نفسى *
*وحاجز امان لاختراق عالمى اليا *
*لاتسمح يا رب ابدا وتفارقنى *
*لانك كل الحب كل الصدق قمة الامن واستقرارى بك وفيك *


*انت يا رب من تهمنى *
*وحين احزنك بخطيتى *
*لا يفرحنى كل مجد العالم *
*ولا يوجد ابدا من يعوضنى عنك*
*انت الهى لك حب خاص جدا *
*فوق كل محبة *
*وقبل كل محبة *
*انت الهى الكل فيا *

*فلا تتركنى ابدا ولا تفارقنى *
*حتى *
*وانا عارفة باثمى وخطيتى امامى فى كل حين*


*للتامل بقية *


----------



## asmicheal (1 نوفمبر 2009)

4 *إليك وحدك أخطأت، والشر قدام عينيك صنعت، لكي تتبرر في أقوالك، وتزكو في قضائك *


*لك وحدك اخطات والشر قدامك صنعت*

*بصراحة لايهمنى البشر *
*ولا رؤيتهم *
*ولا احكامهم *
*ولا افكارهم *
*عنى *
*انت من تهمنى يا رب *
*والخطا فى اى امر *
*ليس موجة لشخص *
*انما موجة لقلبك انت الهى *
*موجة لتعبك وانبيائك وقديسيك الذين اشاروا اليك *
*بكل مدى حياتهم وصلواتهم ودموعهم وشفاعتهم عنى اليوم كلة *
*موجة لصليبك لفدائك لتعبك لافخارستيا محبتك *

*خطاى موجة لك اولا *
*هو خيانة لعهودك ووعودك *

*وانت يا رب من تهمنى *
*حتى لو ثقلنى جسدى *
*وخيلنى عالمى *
*واقلقنى رئيس هذا العالم بحيلة الماكرة *
*واصابنى بسهامة المتقدة بالنار *
*مع جمر البرية *
*وغربة وغرابة عالمى *

*انت يا رب من تهمنى *
*ليس حتى رؤيتك لى *
*وكيف اسوء بنظرك باى خطية *
*انما الا اراك واسمعك وانبض بمشاعرك*
*واشتعل بروحك القدوس *
*وامتلا بقمة حبك افخارستيا محبتك *
*واشبع بك كما من شحم ودسم *
*اة يا اللة *
*لاتسمح ان تغلبنى الخطية *
*ويهزمك الشيطان فيا *
*ولا ان يشمت بك فيا *
*عدو الخير *

*تعال يا رب *
*واصلح ما افسدة بجهلى *
*تعال يا رب *
*واعدنى لصورتك ومثالك *
*واحجب عنى الكل الالاك وحدك*
*وسامحنى *
*وارحمنى *
*وعد وتعهدنى *
*لانى لك وحدك اخطات والشر قدامك وحدك صنعت *
*يا سيدى الغالى *
*ملكى والهى *






*للتامل بقية*

*:download:*​


----------



## asmicheal (2 نوفمبر 2009)

5 *هأنذا بالإثم صورت، وبالخطية حبلت بي أمي *
*لان خطية ادم وحواء تلاحقنى *
*ورثت فيا معرفة الشر *
*عرفتنى الخطية والعصيان *
*غيرت طبيعتى النقية *

*ما لم تتجسد انت الهى *
*من نسل ادم *
*بلا خطية *
*بقدرة لاهوتية لتغيير طبيعة ادم وبنية ليعود للنقاء الاول كما خلقتة *
*على صورتك ومثالك *
*بدفعك الثمن عن كل البشرية يا محب البشر القدوس العادل الصالح*

*بصليبك وفدائك وقيامتك بسلطان لاهوتك وحدك *
*فوق قانون الجاذبية يا خالق الكل *
*المهوب العادل الذى الكل مذلول بعنق العبودية *
*لك وحدك يا مالك وخالق ومدبر الكل *

*لولا فدائك وصليبك وقيامتك*
*لكانت طبيعة الشر تغلبنى *
*لكان للخطية سلطانها عليا *
*لولا افخارستيا محبتك وكنوز اسرار كنيستك *
*ما بقيت لك لحظة واحدة *
*اذ بالافخارستيا واسرار كنيستك *
*تثبت فيا وانا فيك بنعمة روحك القدوس *
*روحك القدوس الذى يداوم على تقويمى *
*تبكيتى *
*تشجيعى للسير بطريقك *
*انا ما انا *
*انا خليط عملك وحدك فيا *

*لا استحق اى كرامة *
*انت وحدك المستحق لكل كرامة ومحبة وسجود وخشوع *
*يا سيدى *
*ملكى والهى *


*للتامل بقية*


----------



## asmicheal (3 نوفمبر 2009)

6 ها قد سررت بالحق في الباطن، ففي السريرة تعرفني حكمة 
لانك هكذا قد احببت الحق 
اذ اوضحت لى غوامض حكمتك ومستوراتها 

نعم يا رب 
انت الحق نفسة 
ومنك يشع نور الحق 
ليخترق كل ظلام وظلم وجهل

كم من امور كنت اراها بعقلى البسيط 
ونظرتى القاصرة 
ورؤيتى المحدودة 
انها حق 
ولكنها كانت باطل 
او على الاقل لن تناسبنى 
او تبنينى 
او تفيدنى 
كانت طعاما رديا لة ابهار بشكلة فقط 
اما جوهرة ففارغ وضحل 

وعادة الشيطان يعطى اعمالة ابهار ورونق خادع 
ليخفى بهما فراغ الهواء 
وضياع الهدف 

كم من امور كانت من ملك الهواء وسيد الكذابين بحيلة الماكرة 
لكنك الهى لم تتركنى 
كانى لا اهون عليك 
ان اضيع منك
ولو بجهالتى 
فجلست معى وافهمتنى 
وفتحت عيناى واريتنى 
ووسعت عقلى لادرك 
احكامك وعمق الحق فيك بك 


ادم يا الهى رعايتك لى 
وافهمنى كمان وكمان احكامك وحقك 
انا هنا فى العالم لاتعلم منك كيف اسلك فية 
حتى اصل اليك يا راحتى 
واستقر بك فيك 
لانى بك احببت كل حقوقك 
حتى ما لا افهمة 
عندى رجاء انك ستفهمنى انت اياة 


لاتمل منى لغبائى او لجهالتى 
انت الة الالهة ورب الارباب 
والكائن قبل كل الاكوان 
والخالق الذى ابدع بجمال 
انا منك خرجت 
واليك اعود
لتفهمنى وتعلمنى وترشدنى وتؤدبنى وتهذب تطاولات نفسى 
وشغب جسدى 
ومضايقات افكارى 

لك انا بكاملى يا سيدى الرب 
فافعل بى ما تشاء 
تفهمنى 
او لا تفهمنى 
بك اكون 
واثق بعدلك وعدالتك 
اذ من اجلك احببت الحق 


امنحنى نعمة فى عينيك يا سيدى الرب الالة لك كل المجد 
امنحنى نعمة ان يشع حقك منى 
ان اعرف حقوقك وعلمنى كيف اتمسك بها 
حتى لو خسرت الكل فداك
علمنى كيف يكون الحق دستورى 
كيف افهم الحق 
ومتى وكيف واين اعلنة 
جاهلة انا و غبية 
لكن بك كل ما هو مستحيل يتحول لكل خير وحكمة 

لانك هكذا قد احببت الحق اذ اوضحت لى غوامض حكمتك ومستوراتها 









للتامل بقية 


:download:


----------



## asmicheal (3 نوفمبر 2009)

7 طهرني بالزوفا فأطهر . اغسلني فأبيض أكثر من الثلج 
طهرنى يا رب من عندك 
اغسلنى من اية اثار للشر 
لا اريد يا رب مجرد تذكر الشر 
لان كل شر مذل جدا ومهين 
قد علمت الان انك ربما تشفق عليا حتى من اثر الشر 
عليا 
اذ مهما كانت حالتى انا ابنتك 

ارجوك يا رب ليس بى قوة لاتنقى بها 
ولا وعود لاذرفها لك 
جربت يا رب ذاتى ووعودى وعهودى 
وعرفت كم كنت غبية وجاهلة 
خارت قوايا وتعب جسدى وضاقت نفسى جدا حتى الموت 
بشفاعة ضيقى والمى وذلى ومسكنتى وغربتى 
والاهانة والضيق 
الجا لكامل قوتك 
يا رب اعدنى اليك بالكامل 
ولا تترك فيا اية ثغرة 
لاى شر 

الهى الحى ايا قوتى 
لك وحدك الجا 
ولا اريد سواك
تعال يا رب وانضح عليا بزوفاك 
واغسلنى بالكامل 
ولا تبقى لاى شر فيا اى اثر 

اعدنى لصورتك ومثالك 
اعدنى لاحضانك 
اروينى واشبعنى 
بافخارستيا محبتك 
قد اخطات وبعدت وعندت وتقسيت 
اعد لى عملك فيا 
وعد لى الهى الحنون الطيب 
ولا تدع بيننا بشر 
انت اعمل وكمل عملك فيا 
لانك احن عليا من كل البشر 

وان سمحت ببشر اجعلهم بعدك 
لتتميم كل بر
انما انت الاصل 
وكل العمل منك وبك وفيك 
يا الهى الحى العادل القوى 

يا الهى 



للتامل بقية


----------



## asmicheal (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*8 أسمعني سرورا وفرحا ، فتبتهج عظام سحقتها 

متى يا رب تسمعنى سرورا وفرحا 
الخطية والشر يكئب يذل يهين بلا رحمة 
اما محبتك فحلوة لنفسى يا خالقى 
العارف بجبلتى 
الذى لا اشرح لة اى شيىء لانة يرى كل شيىء 

ويعرف قصدى ويفحص قلبى وكليتيى 
الذى اقف امامة شفافة مقرؤة بالكامل 
الذى لا يحتاج ابدا حتى لطلبتى 
انما انت الهى الحى تمنحنى متعة الحوار معك 
لتريحنى وتخرج كل ما بنفسى وفى سريرتى 
انت تعرف يا رب 
تعرف كل شيىء 
ولا يخفى عنك اى من امورى 
فمتى يا رب تسمعنى سرورا وفرحا 

انت تعرف وحدك تعرف 
انك وحدك فرحتى الكاملة 
لانى لا ابغى شيىء من هذا العالم 
انت تعرف وحدك تعرف 
كيف لا يشبعنى اى شيىء هنا 
شبعى فيك وبك وحدك 

وكل ما املك لا يملكنى 
لانك وحدك ملكى والهى 

فمتى تعود تشرق عليا من جديد بنور وجهك يا اللة 
متى تمنحنى الصبر لاتصبر على اشواقى اليك 
انت يا رب تعرف وحدك تعرف
انك وحدك راحتى ومتعتى 
ومهما منحنى عالمى لا يملا عينى سواك 
تعرف لماذا افعل هذا 
وكيف افعل 
ومتى واين افعل كل افعالى 

فحتى لو ضعف بشريتى وجهالتى وغبائى 
اخطات اليك
ارجوك سامحنى 
وعد اليا واعدنى اليك 
توبنى يا رب فاتوب 
اعد لى حرارة واشتعال روحك فيا 
ولا تسمح لاحد حتى نفسى وضعف بشريتى 
ان يحجب وجهك عنى 

واسمعنى بوجودك فيا 
السرور والفرح
فتبتهج يا رب عظامى التى سحقتها القساوة 
والشر الشرير جدا الى الغاية 

سامحنى يا رب 
واعدنى لاحضانك
موطنى الاصلى الوحيد الذى راحتى فية 

يا ملكى والهى 



للتامل بقية *


*:download:



*


----------



## asmicheal (3 نوفمبر 2009)

9 استر وجهك عن خطاياي ، وامح كل آثامي 

اكثر ما يؤلم فى خطاياى انها تؤلمك 
وانت الصلاح والبر والنقاء كلة 
الذى الساروفيم والشاروبيم يغطون وجوههم وارجلهم من بهاء مجدك 

فمن انا لاتذكى امامك 
جمرة اشعياء هل تكفى لتنقينى بالكامل امامك 
وانا انسان مهما حاولت نجسة الشفتين قياسا بالنقاء المطلوب منى 


الهى الحى اصرف وجهك عن خطاياى 
لانى خجلة منك جدا 
اذ كيف تقدم لى كل الخير والنقاء والمحبة 
واقابل كل ذلك بخطية بعيدا عنك 
من فضلك يا رب اصرف وجهك عن خطاياى 

وامح يا رب كل اثامى 



للتامل بقية 




:download:


----------



## asmicheal (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*10 قلبا نقيا اخلق في يا الله، وروحا مستقيما جدد في داخلي 

قلبا نقيا جديدا اخلق فيا يا اللة 
لن ينفع ان ابدا معك من جديد بقلب ملوث بالخطية واحكام البشر 

تعال يا رب وامنحنى قلبا جديدا لا يعرف ولا يستسيغ البعد عنك 

قلبا جديدا نقيا اخلق فيا يا اللة 
وروحا مستقيما جددة فى احشائى 
روح القداسة والعدالة والسلطة على اية خطية واى ضعف او رخاوة فيا 


تعال يا رب واقم بمملكتك فيا 
واحضر معك من تريد من ملائكتك وقديسيك 
وتربع وحدك فى عرشك فى داخلى 
فحيثما توجد انت الملكوت والجمال والقوة 
دافع عنى يا رب 
وقوى مغاليق ابوابى 
اجعلنى ترنيمة تصل لكل محبيك 
نسمة تخفف الم متضايق 
قوة لاى ركبة مخلعة 
اعمل بى وفى كما تشاء 
لا افرض ابدا رؤيتى لاى امر 
لانى عرفت الان كم انا غبية وجاهلة وضعيفة 

فقلبا نقبا اخلق فى يا اللة وروحا مستقيما جددة فى احشائى 


يا ملكى والهى 


للتامل بقية 


:download:*


----------



## asmicheal (3 نوفمبر 2009)

11 *لا تطرحني من قدام وجهك، وروحك القدوس لا تنزعه مني*

لا تطرحنى من قدام وجهك
فذلك هو قمة الموت لى 
عاقبنى ادبنى 
لكن ابدا يا رب لا تتركنى 
اجعل من كل ضعفاتى 
مدخل لقوة عملك فيا 

اجعل من كل ضعفاتى 
كسر لذاتى 
لكن ابدا لا تكون كسر لمحبتك لى 
ولا تسمح ان انفصل عنك ابدا يا رب 

حتى وانا بجهالتى وغبائى ارفس مناخس 
كن الهى الحى الذى يحتوينى 
الوحيد الذى يعرف كيف يوجة كل مشاعرى الية من جديد 

صدقنى يا رب 
لا ولن يهمنى العالم بكل ما فية 
مادمت انت سمائى وملكوتى الذى اسبح فية 
واستمتع بمعيتة 

الهى الحى ابدا لا تتركنى 
حتى لنفسى واختياراتى 

لاتترك روحك نفسى 
انت نقائى وكل جمالى والشبع بك وفيك وحدك
فلا تطرحنى من قدام وجهك 
وروحك القدوس لا تنزعة منى 




للتامل بقية 

 

:download:


----------



## asmicheal (3 نوفمبر 2009)

12 رد لي بهجة خلاصك، وبروح منتدبة اعضدني 
رد لى بهجة خلاصك
وانتصارك فيا 
فهزيمتى ابدا ليست من العالم وشرة وقساوتة 
انما من اختيارات قلبى الشريرة 
وتشوش رؤيتك فى داخلى 

هزيمتى من الداخل وما الخارج الا تحصيل حاصل 

اعد تسطيبى من جديد 
واحذف كل ما يقلق وجودك فى داخلى 

انت يا رب من تهمنى 
وعدم احساسى الكامل بوجودك فيا بسبب جهلى وضعفى وغبائى هو قمة الاضطراب ليا 


انت يا رب من تهمنى 
ومقياس لكل حلو فيا وجودك بداخلى 

فامنحنى بهجة خلاصك 
وبروح رئاسى عضدنى 
لاتسلط بك على كل ضعف فيا 

قوتى من وجودك فيا 
حتى لو انفض العالم كلة بمخلصية ومنافقية من حولى 


ركز عينى عليك من جديد 
واعد لى بهجة وجودك فيا 
فخلاصى من الداخل وليس من تدليل عالمى لى 

الهى الحى امنحنى بهجة خلاصك وبروح مدبر رئاسى عضدنى 



للتامل بقية 


:download:


----------



## asmicheal (3 نوفمبر 2009)

13 فأعلم الأثمة طرقك، والخطاة إليك يرجعون 
الاثمة فيا 
والخطية من داخلى 
داود عبدك كان واجبة كملك ان يعلم الاثمة ويرجع لك بالخطاة 

انما انا الجاهلة الضعيفة فالاثمة والخطاة فى داخلى 
فى كل فكر لا يرضى صلاحك 
فى اية خطية تدمى قلبك 

لا يهمنى بصراحة من ينظر اليا وكيف ينظر اليا 
انما يهمنى كيف يا رب انت يا الهى ترضى عنى 
وكل العالم من بعدك تحصيل حاصل 
نفاية نفاق لا تملا 
فراغ هواء لا يشبع 

بريق سرعان ما ينطفىء 
انما
انت الهى 
تملا وتشبع نفسى وتفيض بك حلاوة ودسما 

فليعيد اليك الملوك والكهنة والكبار المسئولون 
الاثمة والخطاة الى احضانك 
اما انا فاهم ما يهمنى 
ملكوتك وحضنك الابدى 
اذ ماذا انتفع لو ملات الدنيا كلام 
وافنيت جسدى خدمات 
وضاعت منى ابديتى 

انت من تهمنى يا رب 
وكل وزناتك التى تعطينى اتاجر بها واربح بك لك 
لكن ليس قبل ربح نفسى ملكوتك وحضنك الابدى 
يا اصل كل حلاوة وجمال وعمق فى حياتى كلها 


فاعلم الاثمة فيا بك طرقك
والمنافقون فى داخلى افكارى واحاسيسى ومشاعرى اليك يا رب يرجعون بلا التواء وفلسفة ورغى بل بالعمل والحق 

يا ملكى والهى


للتامل بقية


----------



## asmicheal (3 نوفمبر 2009)

14 نجني من الدماء يا الله، إله خلاصي، فيسبح لساني برك 

نجينى من دماء القساوة والانتقام ومن كل مشاعر ضعف بشريتى 
نجينى من دماء العند والمكابرة 
والمجادلة العقيمة 
افرغ يا رب نفسى بالكامل 

ونجينى من الدماء يا اللة الة خلاصى 

فيسبح لسانى بعملك فيا 

وكيف هم ارادوا بى شرا لكنك عملت كل الخير لى 
وكيف هم ارادوا لى ضعفا فملائتنى بكامل قوتك ومعونتك 

وكيف اخرجت من حرق ذاتى وذبح نفسيتى بقساوتهم بخور وعطور وطيب مهراق 

تعال يا رب وحول شرورهم 
وجنونهم 
وسعايتهم 
ونميمتهم 
وكلامهم عليا 
الى مجال لعملك فيا 

واخرج من كل جافى فيا حلاوة ترضيك وحدك يا ملكى والهى 


للتامل بقية 

:download:
​


----------



## asmicheal (3 نوفمبر 2009)

15 يارب افتح شفتي، فيخبر فمي بتسبيحك
يا رب افتح فمى 
لان كل شر وكل خطية تكمم فمى 
تكسرنى من التحدث اليك 
افتح انت يا رب الحوار بيننا 

لست وحدى من اجاهد لاعود اليك 
ارينى حبك لى 
وكيف تجذبنى وراءك فاجرى 

امنحنى قلب داود كقلبك 
لينفتح لسانى باللهج فيك 
والتسبيح لعظيم صنيعك معى 


ضع على فمى كلامك 
وعلمنى كيف اسبحك 
تسبيحا جديدا 
بارض جديدة وسماء جديدة 
بكلمات غير منطوقة 
بل بقلب نابض بحبك 
بما يا رب لم تراة عين 
ولم تسمع بة اذن 

ذوقنى ابديتك بوجودك فيا 
صبر اشواقى اليك 
واشبعنى بفيض عملك فيا 
يا ملكى والهى 
افتح شفتى فيخبر فمى بتسبيحك 


للتامل بقية 
:download:


----------



## asmicheal (3 نوفمبر 2009)

16 لأنك لا تسر بذبيحة وإلا فكنت أقدمها. بمحرقة لا ترضى 
17 ذبائح الله هي روح منكسرة. القلب المنكسر والمنسحق يا الله لا تحتقره 
لانك لاتسر بالماديات بالممارسات بلا روح بلا احساس

فماذا نعطى لك وانت الكامل الغير محتاج لتفاهات بشريتى 
وجنون فلسفتى وافكارى 
اليس من يدك الجميع واياة نعطيك 


انما مسرتك 
بالروح المنكسرة 
بالقلب المتضع 

حتى لو عاند كثيرا 
حتى لو تكسر من قساوة العالم 
انما لملم شتاتة ليقف مرتعشا منكسرا يكلمك 
يطلب محبتك وقوتك
وانت الهى الحب كلة والحنية الصادقة كلها 
تقبل هذا القلب المنكسر المتضع 


ولا ترذلة 
ولاتقصفة ولا تردة ولا تطفئة 
تعود الية ليعود اليك 

اذ انك لو اثرت الذبيحة لكنت الان اعطى 
لكنك لا تسر بالمحرقات 
فالذبيحة للة روح منكسر 
القلب المنكسر والمتواضع لا يرذلة اللة 



للتامل بقية 

:download:


----------



## asmicheal (3 نوفمبر 2009)

18 أحسن برضاك إلى صهيون.
ابن أسوار أورشليم 


امين يا رب وعادل
احسن لنفسى المسكينة 
وقلبى المكسور 
بمسرتك ووجودك وجودك وعهودك 
الست مدينتك المحبوبة 
وكرمتك المشتهاة 
وتعب صليبك وفدائك وقيامتك 
وعملك وروح قدسك 

الذى طالما بكتنى وعلمنى وارشدنى 
تترك كل هذا لمن غيرك يا اللة 



واضح ان اسوارى مكسرة 
وابوابى محروقة بالنار 
والا ما كان تجرا على الشيطان والمنى القساة 
تعال يا رب وابنى اسوار قوية عالية حولى 
ولا تسمح ابدا لبشر ان ياخذ مكانك فى توجيهى وارشادى وتعليمى 

كن قبل الكل 
وانقلنى يا رب لسيرة روحانية 
فلا اكمل اى شهوة لجسدى 
بل اتمم بك كل ما تامرنى ان افعلة 


عليى اسوارى 
وحصن مدينتى قلبى الصغير بكامل حبك 
اشبعنى بك فلا اشتهى خرنوب العالم ونفايتة 
انت الملك يا رب لكل حياتى 
فانعم يا رب بمسرتك على صهيون 

ولتبن اسوار اورشليم 



للتامل بقية 


:download:


----------



## asmicheal (3 نوفمبر 2009)

19 حينئذ تسر بذبائح البر، محرقة وتقدمة تامة. حينئذ يصعدون على مذبحك عجولا 

حين تعلى اسوارى 
وتحصن مدينتى قلبى الصغير 
وتشبعنى بك وحدك
وتجلس وحدك ملكا على عرش قلبى 

حينئذ تصعد كل اعمالى بيدك اليك 
ذبائح وقربان رضا وسرور اليك 
يا ملك حياتى كلها 

لتثبت فيا 
وانا فيك 

يا ملكى والهى 






الى هنا اعاننا اللة 

صلواتكم بجد محتاجاها 

اختكم asmicheal


----------



## النهيسى (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*منتهى الشكر


مميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــز


العدرا معااكم​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 نوفمبر 2009)

جميل جدا 
ميررررررسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (13 نوفمبر 2009)

تااملات طيبة بجد

يسوع يحرسك ويدوم الفرحة عليك 
صلاتي الك​


----------

